# Viseo 690



## ReneeStokes (May 13, 2017)

Hi

We are thinking of getting a Viseo 690 but can't find out whether the waste water is heated i.e. is it fully winterised?? Does anyone know? And can anyone comment whether it is a great van to have??

Renee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Renee & welcome to MHF, are you intending making soup???

It's waste it doesn't need to be heated, unless you are going to some seriously cold places, insulated would be a better option, ditto for the fresh water.


----------

